# Healing injuries with Chinese medicine



## lhommedieu (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom Bisio's "A Tooth from the Tiger's Mouth: How to Treat Your Injuries with Powerful Healing Secrets of the Great Chinese Warrior" is being published on October 14 and can be pre-ordered from Amazon.com.  I've known Tom for several years as his student, and more recently, an apprentice in his Chinese medicine clinic.  In fact, I went to school and became an acupuncturist fundamentally because I saw first-hand how effective his style of Chinese medicine can be for treating martial arts-related and sports-related injuries.

The book is written for the lay-person, not the clinician (for whom Tom teaches advanced courses in acupuncture, herbology, and bone-setting) and would be a welcome addition in anyone's martial arts libary.

More information can be found at:  www.tombisio.com

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

